# Happy Easter



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 1, 2018)

John 3:16 

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.


----------



## Israel (Apr 2, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> John 3:16
> 
> For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.


 
amen


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Didn't read this until after Easter but hope you had an enjoyable one SFD.
My family does the traditional Sunday afternoon Easter dinner.
Lasagna, sausage and meatballs, a ham and all the sides that go with all of that.
Its a religious tradition that I don't mind still following

Do you do a traditional dinner thing?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 3, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Didn't read this until after Easter but hope you had an enjoyable one SFD.
> My family does the traditional Sunday afternoon Easter dinner.
> Lasagna, sausage and meatballs, a ham and all the sides that go with all of that.
> Its a religious tradition that I don't mind still following
> ...



You're a good man, Walt.

Imagine if someone went into the Spiritual Discussions and Study sub forum and wrote "Jesus is not risen. Stop believing in foolishness."  I doubt they would be received with as much decency as you show.


----------



## Israel (Apr 3, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> You're a good man, Walt.
> 
> Imagine if someone went into the Spiritual Discussions and Study sub forum and wrote "Jesus is not risen. Stop believing in foolishness."  I doubt they would be received with as much decency as you show.



LOL...or walked into 





> the traditional Sunday afternoon Easter dinner.



and said the same.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 4, 2018)

Israel said:


> LOL...or walked into
> 
> and said the same.



I've been tempted.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 4, 2018)

For God so loved the world that he destroyed pretty much everything on it during a hissy fit. Made himself into a fetus in a married jewish woman. 

"...that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."  
Of all the things available to God that he could have demanded for eternal life...I mean, so much good could have been done. 
Just be kind to others and have eternal life. Don't torture children and have eternal life. Nope, none of that, just believe in him. 
I bet he has lots of mirrors and combs in his house.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 4, 2018)

660griz said:


> For God so loved the world that he destroyed pretty much everything on it during a hissy fit. Made himself into a fetus in a married jewish woman.
> 
> "...that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."
> Of all the things available to God that he could have demanded for eternal life...I mean, so much good could have been done.
> ...


I tried to resist. I tried to hold it in. But I couldn't. That ^ made me


----------



## Israel (Apr 5, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I've been tempted.



I know.

How could you not be if anything you say on here comes from a place of _any_ conviction at all? You're not alone. 

Upsetting our own apple carts, though, is far different.  Who dare risk throwing water on the hearth that so warms us? Our retreat?

Who, indeed.

Yes, let us tell ourselves we are respectable and respectful people, _good_ people, _decent_ people...who know how to behave _rightly_ in the demands of circumstance.


Do you _really_ want to talk about believing_ in lies_?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Israel said:


> I know.
> 
> How could you not be if anything you say on here comes from a place of _any_ conviction at all? You're not alone.
> 
> ...





> Upsetting our own apple carts, though, is far different.  Who dare risk throwing water on the hearth that so warms us? Our retreat?


Thought provoking.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 6, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I tried to resist. I tried to hold it in. But I couldn't. That ^ made me



yes it is weird that he destroyed the world so soon into the book. I get humans were disappointing but come on! Maybe try a written reprimand first - maybe some kind of 12 step program (he launched a 10 commandment approach later so it was on his radar).


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 11, 2018)

660griz said:


> For God so loved the world that he destroyed pretty much everything on it during a hissy fit. Made himself into a fetus in a married jewish woman.
> 
> "...that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life."
> Of all the things available to God that he could have demanded for eternal life...I mean, so much good could have been done.
> ...



There’s more to it than simply believing.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 11, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> There’s more to it than simply believing.



Tell it to John 3:16


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 11, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> yes it is weird that he destroyed the world so soon into the book. I get humans were disappointing but come on! Maybe try a written reprimand first - maybe some kind of 12 step program (he launched a 10 commandment approach later so it was on his radar).



Well, he did make humans in his own image, makes you wonder.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 12, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Didn't read this until after Easter but hope you had an enjoyable one SFD.
> My family does the traditional Sunday afternoon Easter dinner.
> Lasagna, sausage and meatballs, a ham and all the sides that go with all of that.
> Its a religious tradition that I don't mind still following
> ...



Yeah.  Generally a ham I’ve had curing since the fall, potatoes salad, deviled eggs, baked beans.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 19, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Didn't read this until after Easter but hope you had an enjoyable one SFD.
> My family does the traditional Sunday afternoon Easter dinner.
> Lasagna, sausage and meatballs, a ham and all the sides that go with all of that.
> Its a religious tradition that I don't mind still following
> ...



Which religion? I’ve never read anything in the Bible about this term Easter which actually originates from Eastre the pagan goddess of spring. Or of Easter bunnies and eggs. Both pagan symbols of fertility. Leaves one to wonder when churches sponsor an Easter egg hunt which religion exactly are they celebrating?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 19, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Which religion? I’ve never read anything in the Bible about this term Easter which actually originates from Eastre the pagan goddess of spring. Or of Easter bunnies and eggs. Both pagan symbols of fertility. Leaves one to wonder when churches sponsor an Easter egg hunt which religion exactly are they celebrating?





> Which religion?


The Italian/Christian/Roman Catholic religion 


> Leaves one to wonder when churches sponsor an Easter egg hunt which religion exactly are they celebrating?


Shhhh.... you'll spoil the fun.
That whole Christmas thing is bad enough already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Which religion? I’ve never read anything in the Bible about this term Easter which actually originates from Eastre the pagan goddess of spring. Or of Easter bunnies and eggs. Both pagan symbols of fertility. Leaves one to wonder when churches sponsor an Easter egg hunt which religion exactly are they celebrating?



Personally I've never witnessed a bunny laying an egg, but stranger things have happened I suppose.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personally I've never witnessed a bunny laying an egg, but stranger things have happened I suppose.



They don't lay the eggs. The eggs magically appear, like a child in the womb of a virgin. That Trix rabbit poops out Trix, though.  Look at the shape of the cereal.

It's funny where people draw the line as to what God would do.  Resurrect, yes.  Shoot laser beams out of his eyes, no.  Why?  To propose that Jesus could shoot laser beams out of his eyes or expel cotton candy from an orifice makes most people cringe but believers are compelled to say "yes He can".   I don't know how they do it with a straight face.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2018)

The reason the Easter Bunny hides the eggs is because he doesn't want all to know that he was boinking the chickens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> It's funny where people draw the line as to what God would do.  Resurrect, yes.  Shoot laser beams out of his eyes, no.



They haven't read Revelation 19:12 then.


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They haven't read Revelation 19:12 then.



Yeah if he can fly off into space like super man and have a sword coming out of his mouth then laser beams shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 19, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They haven't read Revelation 19:12 then.





atlashunter said:


> Yeah if he can fly off into space like super man and have a sword coming out of his mouth then laser beams shouldn't be a problem.



How about the cotton candy?


----------



## atlashunter (Apr 19, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> How about the cotton candy?



Shouldn't be any more difficult than the wine, loaves and fish right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> How about the cotton candy?



Refined sugar is bad for you. Everyone knows that.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 19, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Shouldn't be any more difficult than the wine, loaves and fish right?



That's what I think. 

So I'm hanging out with my church planter neighbor friend eating wings and I asked him if Jesus can hold his breath under water forever.  He looked to the sky and thought about it for a second then said "sure".  Then I asked if he thought Jesus can breathe under water and he answered "sure".  Then I asked if Jesus can shoot laser beams out of his eyes and more quickly this time he said "yes".  When I asked him if Jesus could poop cotton candy if he wanted to he hesitated again, looking like he was afraid of his answer and sheepishly said "I guess so".  He picked up what I was dropping and we had a good chuckle. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Refined sugar is bad for you. Everyone knows that.



This is obviously magic cotton candy and it gives you wisdom instead of diabetes.


----------



## Israel (Apr 22, 2018)

atlashunter said:


> Which religion? I’ve never read anything in the Bible about this term Easter which actually originates from Eastre the pagan goddess of spring. Or of Easter bunnies and eggs. Both pagan symbols of fertility. Leaves one to wonder when churches sponsor an Easter egg hunt which religion exactly are they celebrating?



Yes.


----------

